# Fake Laughing?



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

Just curious how many of you have toddlers that fake or exagerated laughing? DS2 is two years old and he is such a jolly little guy...he loves to sing and dance and mostly giggle and laugh. I've always loved the fact the toddlers are so sincere and so in the moment. Lately though, he has begun to fake a laugh. He'll see something he thinks is funny, and force a snort or slap a knee kinda stuff, generally just way over exagerate his normal reaction.

Anyone else?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

My guy does it too! I love it.


----------



## MidwifeErika (Jun 30, 2005)

My little one does this too. Actually, he does it most often if my husband, myself, or my daughter laugh at something.... he just wants to join in the fun







I adore when he honestly sees the humor in a situation though and does a true laugh, melts my heart everytime!


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

Ds1 does this to feel "included in the joke"

I love it b/c it is sssssooooooo fake


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

My 13 month old just started doing this--DH and I think it's hysterical!


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

my daughter does this deep throat possessed laugh and we just kind of look at each other thinking what the heck was that about!


----------



## aliah79 (Mar 29, 2005)

Yep my 26mo ds does it... very very loud forced fake laugh... we can't help but giggle over it, but I have no idea where he got it from and why he does it...


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Another fake laugher over here. She does it when she's trying to make us laugh or when we're laughing and she hasn't heard why or doesn't get it. Very funny. Plus she does this exaggerated move where she throws her head back and chuckles . . . who knows where they come up with these things!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Just started at our house last week. Dd is almost 2. They are full of fun!


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

DD is a faker as well.


----------

